# NYU Tisch MFA questions. Do I have a chance?



## BR7991 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey everyone, I just graduated with my bachelors and want to apply to the MFA dramatic writing program at Tisch. Before applying, I wanted to know if I even have a chance. 

I graduated from Northeastern with a duel in communications and international affairs. I transferred to northeastern after my freshmen year of college at Uconn ( I was extremely unhappy there).  I graduated  NU with a 3.2 gpa  and have had multiple  internships at major television networks. On top of that, I have a few one hour polished pilot episodes written already.  I'm worried that my 3.2 gpa is not enough or that they will see the few mediocre grades from where I transferred from 4/5 years ago.  Do I still have a shot of getting in? What are the backgrounds of other applicants?  Thanks in advance


----------

